# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Чем занять себя (и не только) в дороге

## ElenaS

Многие сейчас пакуют чемоданы: кто на тамадею спешит, кто на заслуженный отпуск, кто с отрядом вторую смену в пионерском лагере едет открывать. 
Кто-то в дороге спит, кто-то боится, кто-то мучает разговорами попутчиков, кто-то слушает любимую музыку. 
Но чтобы все ни делали, в какой-то момент все начинают мучаться дорогой и скучать. Тут уж никакая курочка-гриль с помидорчиками не поможет.


Я только что купила книжку -"50 способов развлечь себя в пути".


Спешу поделиться.

Буду рада, если кто-нибудь найдет для себя что-нибудь новое, полезное, интересное

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
1. Голова монстра


Для двух и более людей-детей

Первый человек рисует форму головы. Так как это- будущий монстр, голова может быть какой угодно формы. Передает соседу, сосед дорисовывает нос, потом другому передаем. Тот рожки рисует. И тд можно на команды, какая быстрей справится, или на самого креативного


2. Не говори "да"


3. Быстрая десятка

Один человек задает категорию, другой придумывает 10 существительных, относящихся к этой категории. Время,- минута. Если справится,- получит 1 балл. Затем он даёт категорию первому . Кто первым наберет 5 баллов победил. Думаю, что можно и время менять, и количество необходимых существительных

3.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Простите, с телефона неудобно писать.

Итак, 2. Не говори "да"

Ведущий задает вопросы игрокам по очереди. Первый должен ответить на вопрос "да", второй ответить "да" не может. Даже если это да, он должен давать обтекаемый ответ
Ответы да и все, кроме да чередуются. Если человек запутался,- он выбывает. Чем больше "круг" играющих, тем интересней

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
4. Видишь ли ты

Ведущий говорит "видишь ли ты. Мужчину в шляпе?", например. Первый, кто увидит заработает балл. Интересно играть в людных местах. Искать можно все, что угодно: семью с тремя детьми, мужчину с усами, блондинку с сумкой биркин))

5. Чепуха

Первый человек даёт слово, второй придумывает к нему рифму, и тд пока не наберется 5 слов . Далее задача коллективно придумать стихотворение

6. Рисунок без остановок

Один человек рисует дом, не отрывая карандаш от бумаги. Передает соседу, сосед рисует лес, сад и тд вокруг дома. Третий безотрывочно рисует небо. В результате,- безостановочный шедевр

----------


## KAlinchik

*ElenaS*,
 Лена, спасибо!
ава новая просто супер!

----------


## ElenaS

7. Города

8. Я как-то в дороге провела 1,5 часа, напевая песни, в которых упоминается название какого-нибудь города) 

9. Угадай рисунок


Один начинает рисовать, второй должен угадать что м рисую, до того как я закончу свой "шедевр"

10. Крестики-нолики

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
11. Трансформатор

Я перевожу то, что здесь написано, вольно перевожу. Потому и трансформатор))) суть стара и известна всем. Берем длинное слово, находим в нем много маленьких. Можно, кстати, договориться, что новое односложное слово засчитывается в балл, двусложное,- два и тд

12. Морской бой

13. Кто, кто в теремочке живет

Если машина-автобус-тот, кто несёт нас на спине -велосипед замедлил ход, или остановился, то мы дружно выбираем дом и начинаем фантазировать про то, кто там живет. Знаю, что плохо так делать, но сама делала так с подругой в метро: выбирала человека и мы фантазировали кем работает этот человек, кто его ждёт дома, какие домашние животные водятся

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
14. Виселица с жучками

Как играть в виселицу, все знают
Но можно игру сделать чуточку добрее, рисовать можно не виселицу, а жучков: овал, очертить как у рыбки часть для головы, поделить туловище пополам, усик, второй усик, лапку, и тд по три с каждой стороны, глазик, другой
Готово

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
15. 20 вопросов

Один загадывает обьект. Ему задают вопросы, но 20- это максимум наводящих вопросов. Отвечать можно только "да"-"нет"

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
16. Цифры, цифры, цифры

Даем команду и все дружно начинают складывать цифры, которые видят за окном: на дорожных знаках, указателях, номерах домов и тд. Можно договориться о лимите в 100-200 и тд


17. Голодный алфавит

Первый говорит: я такой голодный, что могу сьесть апельсин
Второй: а я такой голодный, что могу съесть апельсин и банан
Третий говорит: а я такой голодный, что могу сьесть апельсин, банан и виноград

И тд
Будьте готовы покормить играющих после тренировки памяти))

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
18. Снежный ком

По принципу голодного алфавита мы можем знакомиться, называя свое имя, далее игрок называет имя первого игрока и свое. Третий,- первые два и свое

19. Розовая жаба

Задаем друг другу вопросы, отвечать можно только "розовая жаба". Если игрок засмеялся , он выбывает

20. История одного слово

Все знаем , что в начале было слово)) вот один человек говорит слово. Любое.например, "однажды". Следующий добавляет слово, пытаясь сделать предложение, след. Игрок продолжает, добавляя свое слово. Задача сделать предложение максимально длинным

*Добавлено через 44 минуты*
21. Нарисуй слово

Загадываем слово и рисуем его буква за буквой на спине соседа.
Особенно, если сосед красивый)))

22. Поиски алфавита

Находим сначала все вощможные обьекты вокруг нас, начинающиеся с буквы "а", потом ищем все на "б" и тд

23. Слова по категориям

Старая любимая школьная игра. 
Категории: еда, животное, птица, страна, имя девочки, имя мальчика (можно добавить еще)
Один игрок задает букву
Все пишут по слову в каждой категории (слова должны начинаться на заданную букву)
Если н вас оригинальное слово, которое никто не написал, то у вас 2 балла
Если ваше слово есть у кого-то еще- это один балл
Не придумали слова- щелбан и ноль баллов))

*Добавлено через 1 час 3 минуты*
24. Промычи песню

Загадываем песню и мычим ее, можно интеллигентно все слова на ляляля заменить))
Кто-то должен отгадать что же мы имели в виду 

25. Безумный рисунок 

Помните, мы монстра рисовали по очереди?
Можно рисовать по очереди дом, или все увиденное по пути до места назначения

26. Досчитай до 50

Можно считать автомобили конкретных марок, чемоданы конкретного цвета, книги в руках у путешествующих и тд. Договариемся досчитать до 50. Какое-то время дети будут заняты, уф))

27. Кто я?

Загадываем название профессии, или известного человека
Нам задают 10 вопросов, на которые мы отвечаем да- нет. Если нас не раскрыли, мы молодцы и победа наша

*Добавлено через 1 час 17 минут*
28. Найди змею 

Каждый чертит квадрат 6 на 6, проставляет в каждой клеточке номер ( от 1 до 36) по порядку. Внутри начертите змею из 7 клеток. Змея может изгибаться, но не может идти по диагонали. Дальше играем по принципу морского боя

*Добавлено через 1 час 21 минуту*
29. Ассоциации

Говорим слово, след. Игрок говорит ассоциацию на наше слово и тд
Посмотим, до чего нас это доведет ))

*Добавлено через 1 час 44 минуты*
уф. Закончила)

Даже не верится, что все это одним пальцем с телефона)

----------


## Элен

*ElenaS*,
спасибо большое. :flower: 
Скоро собираемся в отпуск с детьми - 15 часов в дороге... поспать не удастся,к сожаленью,хоть будет чем развлечься.

----------


## optimistka17

А где же наш любимый с детства "Морской бой?"

----------


## KAlinchik

> уф. Закончила)
> 
> Даже не верится, что все это одним пальцем с телефона)


это ты ,наверное,так себя в дороге занимала?:biggrin:
писала нам, как себя развлечь....

----------


## ElenaS

> А где же наш любимый с детства "Морской бой?"


Я была уверена, что его тоже написала )

Значит, так 30. Морской бой )

Спасибо за дополнение!

*Добавлено через 53 секунды*



> это ты ,наверное,так себя в дороге занимала?:biggrin:
> писала нам, как себя развлечь....


Неа, дома, на диване )) спешила поделиться с миром )))

----------


## 1tatka

> А где же наш любимый с детства "Морской бой?"






> 12. Морской бой


вот же он

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## ElenaS

Cпасибо, а то я уже думала, что у меня провалы в памяти )))

Морской бой - игра хорошая, можно и дважды поиграть ))


Предлагается сделать так.

раз уж у нас 30 игр получилось, то сделать 30 карточек и в шкатулочку - пакетик- кепку- кармашек рюкзака )
дальше тянем и таким образом по-честному, по-пионерски и без обид выбираем во что играть )

ну чтобы победила мир-дружба-жвачка )))

----------


## Sens

> Искать можно все, что угодно: семью с тремя детьми, мужчину с усами, *блондинку с сумкой биркин)*)


Думаю, игра затянется  :Aga:

----------


## Ксюнчик

> Предлагается сделать так.
> 
> раз уж у нас 30 игр получилось, то сделать 30 карточек и в шкатулочку - пакетик- кепку- кармашек рюкзака )
> дальше тянем и таким образом по-честному, по-пионерски и без обид выбираем во что играть )
> 
> ну чтобы победила мир-дружба-жвачка )))


Спасибо за отличную идею! :Ok:  :flower:  А то мы с дочкой вечно не можем договориться, во что играем!:eek:

----------


## tigra64

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Может не совсем по теме, помогите подобрать игры - конкурсы в автобусе (на период корпоративной экскурсии, время в пути 3-4 часа)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Может не совсем по теме,


Если честно, совсем не по теме. :wink: Перенесла вашу просьбу в раздел к ведущим.

----------


## Маруся раз два три

Наверное уже поздно, но отвечу, Не первый раз сталкиваюсь с подобными 3-4 часовыми поездками на корпоратив, где приходится развлекать людей, что бы они приехали на отдых не уставшими...У нас это обычно тематические мероприятия и сама поездка является вводом в материал. Обычно если в автобусе есть DVD это очень помогает... Пример последнее мероприятие было по мотивам звёздных войн: и мы готовили людей к школе джедаев, на экранах шли космические новости (специально их смонтировали)они перекликались с новостями  фирмы(празднующей)праздник, поздравления от сотрудников, викторины различные, всё в тематике, Каждый автобус, был космо лайнером, была связь между автобусами, 
заполняли космические паспорта, придумывали имена и истории к именам...раздача амуниции, банданы, значки, повязки....Остановки во время пути-космические станции и выход в открытый космос....

----------


## Еленушка130

я вот нашла в старых загашниках, со времен работы в лагере...может что-нибудь пригодиться:
Что возьму с собой в дорогу.
Два ряда в автобусе выступают в роли двух команд. На любую букву (например, А), называемую ведущим дети должны называть вещи, которые, они хотят взять с собой в дорогу. (арбуз, атомоход, абрикос, аллигатор…).

Гол – мимо.
Два ряда в автобусе выступают в роли двух команд. Правая рука,  поднятая вверх, – первая команда кричит «Гол». Левая рука, поднятая вверх, – вторая команда кричит «Мимо», обе руки – две команды кричат «Ура».

"МОРЯЧОК"
           Салон автобуса разбивается на 2 команды. Объявляется конкурс на лучший экипаж корабля. Для этого нужно знать много песен. Какая команда споет их больше всего, та и будет победителем. Но главное, чтобы в песне были олова о море, моряках, морских кораблях. ( могут быть песни о Москве, цветах и т.д.)
           Более сложный вариант игры - игра " Вопрос - ответ ", где одна команда по очереди берет вопрос одной песни, а ответ должен быть из другой. Например: "Что стоишь, качаясь? ..."
"...качает, качает волна морская".

"ЭСТАФЕТЫ"
           Эстафета в автобусе - такое действительно бывает. Можно на скорость по рядам передавать спичечный коробок. А можно пустить по -каждому ряду картонку с карандашом, и каждый участник должен написать на картонке, пущенной по его ряду слово из четырех - пяти букв. При подсчете учитывается количество букв и время.
           Картонку и карандаш можно  использовать для игры в знакомство. Для этого ребята должны на картонках писать свои имена. Вожатый после окончания игры объявляет статистические данные: сколько у нас Свет, Игорей, Лен, Саш и т.д.

"ЧТО Я ВИДЕЛ?"
           Эта игра на внимание. В ней участники должны сосчитать количество нелогичных суждений в стихотворении, которое прочтет ведущий:
Я видел озеро в огне,
Собаку в брюках на коне,
На доме шляпу вместо крыши,
             Котов, которых ловят мыши.              
Я видел утку и лису,
Что плугом пашут луг в лесу.
Как медвежонок туфли мерял
             И как дурак всему поверил.
С. Я. Маршак


Ехала деревня мимо мужика, 
А из-под собаки лают ворота. 
Кнут схватила лошадь, 
Хлещет мужика, 
Чернобровая корова 
              Ведет девку за рога.
                                                      К.С. Станиславский

Из-за леса, из-за гор            
Ехал дедушка Егор.
                                    Он на пегой на телеге
                На дубовой лошади,                                 
Подпоясан он дубиной-       
Приопершись на кушак,
Сапоги на растормашку   

ПЕТЬКИ -ВАСЬКИ"
 Участники делятся на две команды;
одна - "Петьки", другая - "Васьки". Далее все вместе поют на мотив " Смуглянки ";    
На солнечной поляночке 
Стоит зеленый дом, 
А на крылечке домика 
Сидит веселый гном
Далее ведущий кричит: " Как тебя  зовут, гном?" и показывает на одну из команд, которая как можно громче отвечает скороговоркой:
" Петька! У меня рубашка в клетку! Я пришел к вам детки Чтобы съесть конфетку! "
или                
" Васька! У меня штаны в горошку! Я пришел из сказки, Потому что я хороший!"
          Все это проводится несколько раз, ведущий показывает  то на одну, то на другую команду. В конце игры ведущий показывает на обе команды сразу и одна из них должна перекричать другую.

----------


## лариса львовна

Форумчане не нашла такую тему вот решила создать.(Если она где-то есть перенесите меня туда). Дети устают от долгой дороги и хочется их как -то развлечь.Нашла на просторах интернета немного...вот спешу поделится.
- написать своё имя на шарике и передать дальше.
общее рукопожатие (все в автобусе должны взяться за руки)и пожать руку по кругу.
Петь песни.

За окном 

 Вожатый называет любую букву алфавита. Дети по очереди перечисляют предметы на эту букву, которые они видят за окном. Соревнуются два ряда. Вожатый поднятой рукой показывает, чья очередь отвечать. Если через 5 секунд он не получает ответ, то право ответа получает ряд, последним назвавший слово.

ШУТОЧНЫЕ ВОПРОСЫ 

 1. Чем больше ковыряешь, тем больше становится - что это такое? (Дырка) 
 2. Кто под проливным дождем не замочит волосы? (Лысый) 
 3. Почему львы едят сырое мясо? (Потому что они не умеют готовить) 
 4. Что производят в Бразилии и нигде больше? (Бразильцев) 
 5. Кем ты станешь в двадцать лет? (Двадцатилетним человеком) 
 6. Что имеет восемь ног и может петь? (Квартет певцов) 
 7. Как удвоить количество ваших денег? (Посмотреть на них в зеркало) 
 8. Может ли петух назвать себя птицей? (Нет, он не умеет говорить) 
 9. Каким гребнем голову не расчешешь? (Петушиным) 
 10. Что самое первое мы делаем утром? (Просыпаемся) 
 11. Что жжется в холодильнике? (Горчица) 
 12. В каком случае 6 детей и 2 собаки, забравшиеся под обычный зонтик, не намокнут? (Если не будет дождя) 
 13. Какой человек может одной рукой остановить мчащийся автомобиль? (Инспектор ГИБДД) 
 14. Почему ковбои ездят на лошадях? (Потому что лошадь слишком тяжелая, чтобы ее нести) 
 15. Что вампир говорит своей вампирше? (Обожаю вашу группу крови) 
 16. Что может путешествовать по свету, оставаясь в одном и том же углу? (Почтовая марка) 
 17. Когда лошадь покупают, какая она бывает? (Мокрая) 
 18. Что нужно сделать, встретив во сне тигра? (Проснуться) 
 19. Почему курица несет яйца? (Если бы она их бросала, они бы разбивались) 
 20. Где всегда можно найти червей? (В карточной колоде) 
 21. Какой рукой лучше размешивать чай? (Никакой - это лучше делать ложкой) 
 22. В какой школе вас сначала выкидывают, а потом уж дают диплом о ее окончании? (В парашютной школе) 
 23. Какая разница между блохой и собакой? (Собаки могут иметь блох, а блохи не могут иметь собак) 
 24. Перед кем люди всегда снимают шляпы? (Перед парикмахером) 
 25. Что есть у слонов и нет ни у каких других животных? (Слонят) 
 26. Когда человек может мчаться со скоростью гоночного автомобиля? (Когда он находится в этом автомобиле) 
 27. Как проще добиться того, чтобы ваши капиталы выросли? (Положить их под увеличительное стекло) 
 28. Почему Робин Гуд грабил богатых? (Потому что у бедных не было денег) 
 29. Что нужно сделать, чтобы четыре парня остались в одном сапоге? (Снять с каждого по сапогу) 
 30. Кто сидит спиной к царю? (Кучер) 
 31. Как разделить 5 картофелин точно на двоих? (Размять их в пюре) 
 32. Что произошло с сардиной, когда она явилась по объявлению о приеме на работу? (Ее направили на консервный завод) 
 33. Что общего у рыб и болтунов? (Без конца разевают рот) 
 34. Что создает вдвое больше шума, чем визжащая свинья? (Две свиньи) 
 35. Что получится, если скрестить червяка и шубу? (Гусеница) 
 36. Кто не задает вопросов, но требует ответа? (Телефонный звонок) 
 37. Когда мышь и слон могут весить одинаково? (Когда весы сломаны)

Интересно проходит игра, в которой надо угадать букву, задуманную ведущим. Угадывают ее, называя разные слова и выясняя, есть ли в том или ином названном слове задуманная буква (и если есть, то сколько раз встречается). Положим, задумана буква О.
      - Малина? 
      - Нет. 
      - Танк? 
      - Нет. 
      - Рот? 
      - Одна 
      - Рябина? 
      - Нет. 
      - Стол? 
      - Одна. 
      - Молоко? 
      - Три. 
      - О!

Дорога — уникальное время, которое можно с легкостью посвятить закреплению новых для малыша навыков или знаний. К примеру, недавно вы познакомились с геометрическими фигурами (круг, квадрат, ромб). Как же увлекательно по очереди искать и называть предметы соответственной формы! А если геометрические фигуры — давно пройденный материал, можно в эту же игру играть на время — кто быстрее увидит и назовет большее количество предметов круглой (квадратной, треугольной и т.д.) формы. Аналогичное развлечение займет ребенка, знакомого с цветами — отыскать предметы определенного цвета.

может у вас есть интересные игры?поделитесь пожалуйста своим опытом. :Derisive:

----------


## Alenajazz

Всё это будет сложно провести в автобусе без микрофона. Вас будут слышать только первые ряды. А вот в поезде больше выбора игр. 
Например, играем в "чепуху". Сначала готовятся листы бумаги, на них пишутся вопросы. Пишем вопрос и заворачиваем, потом второй и так до тех пор, пока не будет свёрнут весь лист. Листов столько - сколько человек будет играть. У каждого должна быть ручка или карандаш. Пишем ответ на вопрос, заворачиваем и передаём следующему по кругу. И так до самого конца листков. Прикол в том, что у каждого своя история в голове. Например: Пятачок с воздушным шариком летним днём шёл на день рождения ослика Иа... И так далее. А из-за того, что после каждого ответа листками меняемся (по часовой стрелке), все истории переплетаются. Потом мы читаем вслух все эти истории. Очень весело!!!!!
Вопросы такие:
Кто?
С кем?
Где?
Когда? 
Что делали?
Тут пришёл (пришла)?
И сказал(а)?
Дело закончилось тем, что...

----------


## лариса львовна

> Всё это будет сложно провести в автобусе без микрофона. Вас будут слышать только первые ряды


не думаю что дети не заинтересуются и не услышат ведь в автобусе не так уж и шумно даже сказала бы тишина...и если человечек заинтересуется то его можно как -то привлечь к активному участию вот и задача как? :Meeting: 
за предложенную игру спасибо. :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> ведь в автобусе не так уж и шумно даже сказала бы тишина...


Сколько мы не заказывали автобусов для поездки на конкурсы (у меня - танцевальный коллектив детский), всегда очень шумит мотор. Либо автобус двухэтажный. Чтобы привлечь, нужно, чтобы вас все видели. Детям мало слышать. Им надо всё целиком ещё и видеть. Будут высовываться. Вставать со своих мест. Что нарушает правила провоза. В автобусе когда едем, то лучше давать какие-то задания или игры для тех, кто сидит  рядом на сиденьях. Мои сочиняли гимн коллектива. Эмблему рисовали. Придумывали эскиз фирменной футболки коллектива. Сочиняли либретто для детской авторской постановки.
В поезде ещё играем в "крокодила" (изобразить фразу известную - пантомимически) Или название фильма. Или пословицу.

----------


## лариса львовна

> В автобусе когда едем, то лучше давать какие-то задания или игры для тех, кто сидит  рядом на сиденьях


 например какие интересные игры и не обычные т.к. всё новое интересно.



> всегда очень шумит мотор.


 это да...но к нему привыкаешь(хороша привычка :Derisive:  ) выбирать не приходится...
а каждый раз песни петь уж как-то не интересно вот и возник вопрос так во что же можно поиграть в автобусе?
мои(младшие) как говорится дурью маются...нос к стеклу  лоб   и даже язык вот затея...и постоянно вопрос  А ещё долго?( Это когда на экскурсию едим).Постарше тоже устают и видно что устали от скуки...

----------


## Alenajazz

Для автобуса самое оптимальное - слушать музыку в наушниках. Заполнять анкеты (у каждого есть своя личная, где составлены вопросы для друзей). Рисовать. Игры тоже всем известные. Морской бой. Города. 
И приучать постепенно, что дорога - это часть поездки и надо в дороге максимально комфортно и весело провести время. И ни кто-то должен развлекать, а сами должны продумать - что им интересно будет в дороге и позаботиться об этом.  :Yes4:

----------


## лариса львовна

> Для автобуса самое оптимальное - слушать музыку в наушниках.


а вот это пользы никакой не даёт...
сидит  слушает  головой  мотает  да  пару фраз пропоёт.всё.и так 3 часа-4 часа.сначало туда а потом и обратно.
сегодня подумала включить  диск с рассказом а младшим сказку (надо будет попробывать)

можно так же принести журналы (ты мне  почитать я тебе )

можно так же дать куклу двум сидящим пусть сценку разыграют потом другим передать...(тоже попробую)

поездка через 2месяца так что времени на поиск  достаточно...





> И ни кто-то должен развлекать, а сами должны продумать - что им интересно будет в дороге и позаботиться об этом


нет у меня с ребятишками другие отношения...сельская местность понимаешь ли... :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> поездка через 2месяца


*У нас через месяц.*

*Удачно вам съездить и весело и с пользой провести время!!!!!*

----------


## лариса львовна

можно на обратном пути устоить конкурс причёсок.конечно же об этом детей надо предупредить чтобы необходимым запаслись класные фотки на память останутся и яркий момент.

----------


## Alenajazz

> устоить конкурс причёсок.


Интересно! Наши делали такое! Только не в автобусе и с дефиле было. Была девочка-ведущая, она рассказывала о той или иной модели. Костюмы были сделаны из подручных средств (помимо причёсок) Мы (руководитель и родители) решили не отставать и придумали своё дефиле. Одели костюмы танцоров и по одному заходили с танцевальными движениями и с наградами в руках. Нужно было продемонстрировать в танце завоёванные на конкурсе награды. Каждый родитель заходил в разном, отличающемся от предыдущего участника, танцевальном стиле. Демонстрировали кубки, медали, дипломы. Дети были в диком восторге. Но... Это было в помещении, где мы проживали. В автобусе можно начать конкурс, подготовить саму модель, продумать ход демонстрации причёски, название, а защиту причёсок и так далее надо делать не на ходу, не в движении. Но это моё мнение...

----------


## Анастасия flu

Автобус классное месо для веселья - только умоляю не рисовать (все трясется на глаза тоже фигово влияет )И вообще иногда кроме детской компании в автобусе собирается взрослая.
Когда я  была студенткой мы ездили со своим творческим объединением по городам и весям (БЫЛИ ТЕ МЕСТА ГДЕ РАДИО НЕ ЛОВИЛО, а КАССЕТА уЖЕ ВСЕХ ДАСТАЛА) По этому я придумала"РАДИО ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ"- это когда ты вещаешь на весь автбус передаешь приветы, рассказываешь придуманные смешные истории о человеке, и + производишь заказ песен (пусть поем лишь по припеву, или по куплету но ХОРОМ) Вообще можно поиграть в ассоциации выбираешь любого человека хоть себя и говоришь людям с каким животным они тебя ассоциируют, с предметом мебели, цветом, временем года, вокальным исполнителем, музыкальным ингструментом, нсекомым, ХОТЬ С ЧЕМ. ТОЖЕ ВЕСЕЛО ПРОХОДИТ. А можно наооборот загадать человека а другие люди будут спрашивать с чем он у тебя ассоциируется.

----------


## Ольга Стриж

Друзья, а как реагируют водители. Ведь они всегда просят не шуметь!!!

----------


## лариса львовна

*Ольга Стриж*, 
Водители уже не обращают внимания)когда возят взрослые коллективы,то слушают песни которые мы исполняем).А насчёт детей...водителю главное чтобы они не вставали с мест).А как мы реагируем когда слушаем музыку водителя?особенно шансон?Говоришь водителю что будет и всё в порядке)

----------


## Виктория З

как раз то что нужно. Будет чем заняться

----------

